# Too dumb for college?



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, sorry if my english isn't good, english is not my native language.
I'm a college student and I study electrical engineering and also computer science in France.

I really like what we are doing and I find it interesting but the problem is that I've got really bad grades : most of my grades are under 10/20 and i have the passing grade in math (it's because i'm too slow but among all the classes I have it is the one I understand the most).

When we are doing exercises in class, i'm the only one who struggle and I can't even ask to the other students to help me because I've got no friend there. I feel so dumb compared to the others. I begin to ask questions to my teacher (thing I wasn't used to do in the beginning of the year because some professors used to humiliate the students who didn't understand the class).

Plus, most of the time we have to work in groups whereas i'm not really social and I'm unable to establish myself. Consequently: they are doing all the work (even if I want to take part of it) and I do nothing. 

What do you guys think? What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

The reality of it is that college is a dumb one size fits all system that wastes potential while at the same time trapping countless people in debt. Doesn't help that a great deal of instructors really don't care about the students anymore and those who design the course materials are clueless that people have different learning styles. The whole system is shit especially in the states. The system only really works when the students are high energy fast paced types that not only cope well but do very well without missing much if anything at all so the slower more careful types end up suffering greatly. College these days is just another reflection of what is wrong with modern culture in general.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

You've done the right thing in talking to your professors. They are there to help you, it's what they get paid to do. If your school has a tutoring center, seek help there, as they're usually very friendly/helpful as it's their raison d'être. Not everyone is capable of finishing exams in record time or even solving problems in mere seconds. 

Another thing you might consider doing is talking to an academic advisor or career counselor if that's available to you. It sounds like you're doing something that you're interested, but doesn't particularly line up with your strengths. Sometimes it takes an outsider to figure out if you're struggling because you're forcing yourself into an area of study that you're not good at, or maybe it could be the environment in which you're learning. And don't be too hard on yourself because engineering isn't one of the more forgiving fields - lots of people struggle in engineering fields.

You may have some underlying core strengths that you haven't identified yet, but I highly doubt you're "too dumb" for college if you've chosen something like electrical engineering as a field of study. It could simply be that you're in a little over your head (meaning that you've gotten into something that may be a little too much for you). But as I said, you've definitely done the right thing by consulting with your professors. Check and see if one of them is an advisor and have a chat with them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Try getting a tutor, joining a study group, or watching videos about the subjects. Maybe you should study only computer science or only electrical engineering, not both. 

Tell your professors to stop humiliating students. Report them if they don't stop. Maybe you can ask professors questions in their offices instead of in class.


The Edwardian Spirit said:


> The reality of it is that college is a dumb one size fits all system that wastes potential while at the same time trapping countless people in debt. Doesn't help that a great deal of instructors really don't care about the students anymore and those who design the course materials are clueless that people have different learning styles. The whole system is shit especially in the states. The system only really works when the students are high energy fast paced types that not only cope well but do very well without missing much if anything at all so the slower more careful types end up suffering greatly. College these days is just another reflection of what is wrong with modern culture in general.


 Maybe you should think/read before you launch into yet another one of your "the world is crap" rants. The OP is in France. Do the French even pay for college? Going into debt isn't a risk all college students face. And there is no one "modern culture." College exists all over the world, in places with different cultures. 

I am not a high energy person at all and I did fine in college, even with an undiagnosed learning disability.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I know nothing about university in France. However, based on your post and your communication, I highly, highly doubt you're actually too dumb for college. People have given you some good suggestions here. I like the idea of reaching out in general: to your profs, to advisors, college counselors (if applicable). Find some tutoring. Force yourself to find a study group. Do whatever you need to shake up that situation. 

Growth mindset. Only a very, very, very, very few are actually "too dumb" for college. We can change a lot of things, even about ourselves, if we try. Ability at almost any task is more of a skill than a trait. Even if you're less than physically able, there are measures to help.


----------



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> The reality of it is that college is a dumb one size fits all system that wastes potential while at the same time trapping countless people in debt.


I don't know a lot of things about American colleges but here in France, 1 year in college is around 180 € per year and it's free for people who don't have a lot of ressources.



Hypaspist said:


> If your school has a tutoring center, seek help there, as they're usually very friendly/helpful as it's their raison d'être. Not everyone is capable of finishing exams in record time or even solving problems in mere seconds.


Unfortunately there is no tutoring center, teachers just decide to do tutoring if there is an exam during the week.



Hypaspist said:


> Check and see if one of them is an advisor and have a chat with them.


Ok, i'll try to do staring from tomorrow, thank you for your advise.



Nicomendes Saiyedros said:


> Try getting a tutor, joining a study group, or watching videos about the subjects.
> 
> Tell your professors to stop humiliating students. Report them if they don't stop. Maybe you can ask professors questions in their offices instead of in class.


It's hard to find french videos about the subjects we learn so I think I'll try to watch english videos but it would be hard because electrical engineering has a lot of technical words.

I can't really report my profs, they've got too much power (because our prom is divided in small number) and some of them are also immature even if they are older than 40.





Sovereign said:


> Force yourself to find a study group.
> 
> Well it will be challenging because I've got no friends there and I don't know how to make ones.


Thank you guys for all your advises, I will try to follow them and then I will give you news about the evolution of my situation.
I hope it gets better.


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

It's highly unlikely. Most people can learn anything if they are driven enough, receive the information in a compatible way, and stick with it long enough. I wouldn't even consider that you aren't 'smart' enough, because what is much more likely is that your method of instruction isn't a good fit, or the content itself isn't a natural strength. That IS something worth taking a hard look at, because ultimately you can learn anything, its a matter of how much shit your willing to put yourself through to do it. If it's any consolation, I attempted my degree and changed my major 4 times before completing it (ISFP btw). During my 20's, I just lacked the self-discipline as well as authentic interest. I attended to 'look' committed to my future/personal growth, to appease my family (and own private insecurities), and to secure high pay and title. It bit me in the ass over and over, because these half-hearted, superficially motivated attempts could not sustain me to complete. I re-entered college in my 30's, whole new game. Much better idea on who I was and what I wanted, much better ability to envision and hold onto future benefits at the expense of my 'now'.

Something I've seen, as I've flirted with different academic programs and jobs, is that the way someone handles the academic learning environment is not the best indicator of how they handle the reality of a job. Some people excel In academia, and fall flat on their asses when reality sets in. Many struggle with academia, and totally excel in the real environment. Preferably we find a balance.


----------



## Dolorean (Apr 5, 2019)

You seem to acknowledge the problem and you are searching for the solution. It is just a matter of time when you get what you want. Of course it is important how you define success for yourself, still it is a good beginning. And yes, you are not stupid, you are just different and often such people are more valuable compared to those 'clones', as they can propose alternative solutions to the problems. Just keep trying and don't pay to much attention to what other people say or think. Remember the words of *Lao Tzu*, “_Care about what other people think and you will always be their prisoner_.” 
Also in case if you need assistance, try essaylib.com out. However, the best way to improve your studying skills is to keep trying yourself no matter how many efforts there were in the past. One day you'll discover yourself to be experienced enough to produce the best quality competitive material.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Huhuhu said:


> Hello everyone, sorry if my english isn't good, english is not my native language.
> I'm a college student and I study electrical engineering and also computer science in France.
> 
> I really like what we are doing and I find it interesting but the problem is that I've got really bad grades : most of my grades are under 10/20 and i have the passing grade in math (it's because i'm too slow but among all the classes I have it is the one I understand the most).
> ...


have you considered changing majors?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I can offer to help you with math and some basic engineering physics, if you'd like. But I don't know if I'm a good teacher. I'm an engineer as well. 

I would say, just hang in there and do your best. If you think you can work harder, you should. Not saying you don't already, but that's something I had to learn. Working never seemed to be "enough" for me, at least. But at least you like the subject, so you should be good.


----------



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

General Lee Awesome said:


> have you considered changing majors?


Yes I did, but I know that I won't be really happy if I do it...



Blue Ribbon said:


> I can offer to help you with math and some basic engineering physics, if you'd like. But I don't know if I'm a good teacher. I'm an engineer as well.


Yeah sure! Thank you very much for your offer


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Huhuhu said:


> Yes I did, but I know that I won't be really happy if I do it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure! Thank you very much for your offer


Just account for time zone differences. It's night time for me. So just PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Just account for time zone differences. It's night time for me. So just PM me and we can work something out.


Well it's night here too
From which country are you from?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Huhuhu said:


> Yes I did, but I know that I won't be really happy if I do it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure! Thank you very much for your offer


Are you happy now?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Huhuhu said:


> Well it's night here too
> From which country are you from?


It's a mystery


----------



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

General Lee Awesome said:


> Are you happy now?


Yup I am 



Blue Ribbon said:


> It's a mystery


Oh ok c:


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Huhuhu said:


> Yup I am
> 
> 
> Oh ok c:


ok


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Realized I was "too dumb" for abstract higher studies as teenager. Went vocational instead within the same field as OP but failed at networking, never grabbed a related job. Was depressed ever since... fixed it, now I'm a stoopid caretaker/janitor/ within facility maintenance and been super happy ever since I discovered the financial market (making money grow with zero effort while having a lifetime day-employment!).:tongue:

I have "bad confidence at math" too. =)
It's ok. Within vocational studies it's less maths more "understand the actual factual real situation with the tools you'll have at disposal" over "abstracting it with functions and theoretical fapping on paper".

I'm not helping? Ooopsies


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think you're dumb if you're qualified to take such courses. I bet I'd be way slower than you at things like Computer Science. I was always terrible at math. You just sound shy. Maybe try to work at that.
I wouldn't worry about it though, so long as you're able to pass the course it doesn't matter if you're the slowest in the class. Don't feel insecure about asking the teachers for help, that's what they're there for. Just go at your own pace and try your best. That's all you can really do after all.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Huhuhu said:


> Hello everyone, sorry if my english isn't good, english is not my native language.
> I'm a college student and I study electrical engineering and also computer science in France.
> 
> I really like what we are doing and I find it interesting but the problem is that I've got really bad grades : most of my grades are under 10/20 and i have the passing grade in math (it's because i'm too slow but among all the classes I have it is the one I understand the most).
> ...



It’s the society you live in. I’ve got bad grades at uni too, and i know some really smart kid who was doing IT and he is a genius at it and has worked in the field since he was a kid - failed an entire semester and dropped out 

Best thing he can do is just keep going and graduate, do your best with the remaining time.

No point in justifying bad grades. Just keep studying, keep your head in the books and master your subject (and go do some postgrad if you want) and get a job. 

Then people will judge you for your work, not your grades. 

You should also get help with “how to study”.


whenever I read my textbook, i select particular words and concepts in a paragraph and ask myself “what does x mean?” and I answer it myself. The more I do this, the more I get to a more genuine understanding of the source material and the more I have completely memorised the material. 

I would suggest picking up a text now and trying this, and then reviewing it later on. I believe this can help students who need to critically question their source material, get better grades because they understand source material more. 

Use it for your university slides and textbooks. I think it can help with mathematical concepts as well.  Break it down and question each of the concepts while reading. Then a half hour or hour later - review. 

Even if it takes long for two or three sentences to do this, reading those two or three sentences and questioning them, can give a better and solid superstructure and understanding of the source material, than compared to reading the whole book. 

All university is, is understanding a few key concepts thoroughly and repeating those answers in the examinations and assignments. 

Keep a consistent study habit throughout the semester and you will get high grades by the end and during you will get substantially better grades. Improve your strategy with answering your own questions, rather than getting the teacher or others to answer them for you.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

pwowq said:


> ever since I discovered the financial market (making money grow with zero effort while having a lifetime day-employment!).:tongue:


any good sources to learn and get a strong base down with interpreting world changes and how they effect the market? I'm often at a loss with this while paper trading.... how Do I find such relevant info even?


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

You are not too dumb for college, I actually expect that you need to study a less abstract science like ecology, biology, physical geography and meterology, or oceanagraphy. Etc. 

I don't have the type of intelligence required for abstract math heavy subjects like engineering, computer science, or physics. I struggled with doing Excel abstract equations as a senior in Environmental Science, which steered me towards using it in a sociological way instead in grad school, as I was informed if I continued in natural resources or climatology, I would hate my life. Though interestingly I did have ES profs who told me once they started doing research as a scientist they pay people to do the data analysis in Excel. Ok then how did you get past the Master's level? Did you sneak into a doctorate program?

I was also at a very progressive school that likewise tortured science students with group projects. I don't know what this is about, some theory about the learning style of Millennials, or maybe to constantly prod you with reminders of science requiring peer review and academic consensus rather than egotistical paranoid conspiracy theories.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> have you considered changing majors?





The Edwardian Spirit said:


> The reality of it is that college is a dumb one size fits all system that wastes potential while at the same time trapping countless people in debt. Doesn't help that a great deal of instructors really don't care about the students anymore and those who design the course materials are clueless that people have different learning styles. The whole system is shit especially in the states. The system only really works when the students are high energy fast paced types that not only cope well but do very well without missing much if anything at all so the slower more careful types end up suffering greatly. College these days is just another reflection of what is wrong with modern culture in general.


Interestingly, though I think almost every person of average intelligence should have at least an Associates Degree, or a certificate of some kind beyond high school that is as simple as "yes I understand how science works in a basic way that's only now being taught to elementary and middle school aged kids and then in only the most progressive States" (my vision is the Evolution and Ecology class, eventually implemented nation wide on the public high school level as a requirement to graduate)...you're sort of right. Especially about the better universities. I went to the college considered to be the best non private college in the state of California relative to the cost, especially for life and ecological science majors, and they dragged us through the mud. Almost like you're supposed to die or drop out of you're not an EXTX. So extroverted, so workaholic, so like they just want to break you.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Huhuhu said:


> Hello everyone, sorry if my english isn't good, english is not my native language.
> I'm a college student and I study electrical engineering and also computer science in France.
> 
> I really like what we are doing and I find it interesting but the problem is that I've got really bad grades : most of my grades are under 10/20 and i have the passing grade in math (it's because i'm too slow but among all the classes I have it is the one I understand the most).
> ...


I would say no one is dumb for college that said there are certain paths that are easier or harder for each person.

I don't know about the french university system (my experience is the small (~5000 students) public US college/university system for ) but here are a few suggestions/questions (sorry if you've already answered any of them already).

What area/level of math are you doing well in?

What inspired you to go for computer science and electrical engineering?

Is there any things that help you do well in some classes vs others?

Is this more subject related or how the teacher approaches the class?

Is cost something to consider for progression of getting your degree?

My experience at small university has been the professors are willing to help students help understand material from class if you ask them during office hours.

If you feel you have learning disability or problem and its documented by a professional then brought to the school and professors attention they do have to make reasonable accommodations for you based on it, typically refereed as IEP (individual education plan) in the US.

Speaking up in groups or class may be a confidence issue. I can't offer much personal advice in this as I've always been interactive asking questions and participating in class or organizing group projects when we had them. 

Well from my perspective for groups volunteering to help someway was always appreciated, if it's hard to speak up physically in a group what about just one on one with someone organizing the group where it's more personal and comfortable with you? 

Another alternative is to just take the initiative and make a group for yourself. This lets you set the agenda and be comfortable with who and how your working. (I tended towards this a lot and make sure everyone is clear on what we are doing and prefer a collaborative approach where we each can use our strengths fairly and for some part we would like to do.)

Also don't feel like you have to go through at full time pace. 

The goal is to succeed and graduate so if you have to go slower to do better in classes don't be afraid to consider that option. (statistically students often change majors 1-2 times before graduation)

I know schools will not allow you to continue if you have grades/failed classes in US and can't imagine it's different at all anywhere else. So focusing on passing grades and what helps you succeed for classes.

For the professors that would humiliation students asking questions I can guarantee no one is learning well from that method. That only works for certain learning styles. Just ignore those professors as they should be the minority. The great professors enjoy questions as it shows your paying attention, invested in learning the material and want to succeed for the class. 

No one is ever dumb for college it just comes down to identifying your strengths, compensating for your weakness, find what works for you (and keep it up) and be willing to put in the work. roud:


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

General Lee Awesome said:


> have you considered changing majors?





pwowq said:


> Realized I was "too dumb" for abstract higher studies as teenager. Went vocational instead within the same field as OP but failed at networking, never grabbed a related job. Was depressed ever since... fixed it, now I'm a stoopid caretaker/janitor/ within facility maintenance and been super happy ever since I discovered the financial market (making money grow with zero effort while having a lifetime day-employment!).:tongue:
> 
> I have "bad confidence at math" too. =)
> It's ok. Within vocational studies it's less maths more "understand the actual factual real situation with the tools you'll have at disposal" over "abstracting it with functions and theoretical fapping on paper".
> ...


Science is harder than any BA I've ever heard of too. Not because of type of intelligence but amounts of work required. Every time someone who has a Communications degree tries to argue with me that climate change isn't man made, or a History major tells me college was easy because they just had to sleep through class and write a couple papers, I honestly want to smash their faces into a wall. I'm glad it's hard for them to get jobs in their field without a Master's. Their Bachelor's isn't worth as much as mine. My Minor is in English Lit. EL is a goddamned cake walk. I have a friend who did Biology as an undergrad and now does her Master's in psychology. She said straight up it's easier to be in grad school for psych than being a bio undergrad.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

In the UK we have different meaning to College.

What you call College in the US, we call University in the UK.
And College is basically where we are taught A-levels, BTEC and Vocational Courses. Sixth-Form Colleges are where you are primarily taught A-levels.
You'll understand it more clearer if you live in the UK.
University is where you are taught Masters and Bachelor Degrees.

It depends on what sort of college you are attending.

If you are going to attend a Sixth Form College you have to at least get Grade C/5 in at least 5 of your GCSE's including Maths and English Language. If you don't have that then you are technically dumb for a Sixth-Form College.

A-level are courses that are exam based.

BTEC and Vocational Courses are practical-assignment-based.

If you are not capable of getting at least Grade D/4 in at least 4 of your GCSE's than it results that you are dumb.

I prefer to use the term incapable than the word dumb.


----------



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

xraydav said:


> It’s the society you live in. I’ve got bad grades at uni too, and i know some really smart kid who was doing IT and he is a genius at it and has worked in the field since he was a kid - failed an entire semester and dropped out
> 
> Best thing he can do is just keep going and graduate, do your best with the remaining time.
> 
> ...


Well, sometimes I ask myself questions about the things in the courses I don't know (concepts, definitions) and most of the time I just drown in a lot of information and I finally give up. But, thanks a lot for these advices, it would help me a lot. I'll try to change my way of working (also, one of my biggest problem is that i'm totally disorganized)




Forest Nymph said:


> You are not too dumb for college, I actually expect that you need to study a less abstract science like ecology, biology, physical geography and meterology, or oceanagraphy. Etc.
> 
> I don't have the type of intelligence required for abstract math heavy subjects like engineering, computer science, or physics. I struggled with doing Excel abstract equations as a senior in Environmental Science, which steered me towards using it in a sociological way instead in grad school, as I was informed if I continued in natural resources or climatology, I would hate my life. Though interestingly I did have ES profs who told me once they started doing research as a scientist they pay people to do the data analysis in Excel. Ok then how did you get past the Master's level? Did you sneak into a doctorate program?
> 
> I was also at a very progressive school that likewise tortured science students with group projects. I don't know what this is about, some theory about the learning style of Millennials, or maybe to constantly prod you with reminders of science requiring peer review and academic consensus rather than egotistical paranoid conspiracy theories.


On one hand Biology seems to be interesting so if I fail I would probably choose it as my major but on the other hand if I change my major, I would be quite disappointed, so honestly, I don't really know if changing my major is the good choice...





Azure Dreamer said:


> What area/level of math are you doing well in?
> 
> What inspired you to go for computer science and electrical engineering?
> 
> ...


- My level in maths is on the average. I understand the courses but my biggest problem is that I'm slow when i'm doing an exam and also that I tend to study at the last minute.

- Well, since the childhood I always had been attracted by technology, machines and computers. I've always wanted to know how it works. I also always dreamt to create new technologies.

- The only things that help me are Internet and some of my teachers (not all of them because some of my teachers don't even want to explain me things)

- I would say both, but especially how some of my teachers approach the class. Most of the time I can't even redo the exercises because the teacher don't write the correction. So most of the students help each other and form an effective working group of which I'm excluded.

- Sorry I didn't understand your question



Rumell the Ultimate said:


> In the UK we have different meaning to College.
> 
> What you call College in the US, we call University in the UK.
> University is where you are taught Masters and Bachelor Degrees


That's the same thing here in France
GCSE is the equivalent of the brevet des collèges right?


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Huhuhu said:


> That's the same thing here in France
> GCSE is the equivalent of the brevet des collèges right?


I am unsure about brevet des colleges.

GCSE is an exam taken from age 14-16. It is compulsory for students to take. It is a award achieved so you able to get into perfect employment and perfect college.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Huhuhu said:


> Well, sometimes I ask myself questions about the things in the courses I don't know (concepts, definitions) and most of the time I just drown in a lot of information and I finally give up. But, thanks a lot for these advices, it would help me a lot. I'll try to change my way of working (also, one of my biggest problem is that i'm totally disorganized)



What would be the best solution for someone else in your position at university?


----------



## Huhuhu (Jun 22, 2017)

xraydav said:


> What would be the best solution for someone else in your position at university?


I don't know, that's why I made this thread


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Huhuhu said:


> I don't know, that's why I made this thread


Try to use your imagination to think of another person, you know, in the situation you find troubling, what advice would you give? Doesn’t have to be the one cure or solution, could just be a range of possibilities

If a question becomes too hard to answer, it’s sometimes vital to answer it . It could be because there is no conclusiveness or resolve in that area, that answering the question would be insightful


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't even go to Uni. I skipped it altogether. Not something to brag about though. It's a sad life with little money and starvation.. *(Don't try this at home)*. Work is work. I've realized that I will never work for something I'm interested in because I may eventually grow to hate the things that I love. So I work a lot of things unrelated to art and ended up learning to gain more confidence because unlike school, work forces me to be proactive. Then I learn coding and stuff on my free time.

I'm seriously dumb. School is not a place for me. I've figured out that I'm a visual learner. I won't be able to comprehend things unless I could picture them in my mind.


----------



## Laughmore (Jul 10, 2015)

Just to answer the thread question like a prick...
In the U.S., the military is desperate for warm bodies, and yet if you score under 80-85 IQ, they won't take you. Their reasoning is that following directions is too difficult and training you is not cost effective.

Pretty dismal considering than 10% of people are 80 or lower, as 100 is average and there are exponentially fewer people the farther they deviate from average.

So maybe the answer is "yes" if you score under 80 on a government sanctioned IQ test. By even navigating to this website, you've shown that isn't the case, so congratulations lol.


----------



## Juliana Sepulveda (Sep 29, 2019)

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> The reality of it is that college is a dumb one size fits all system that wastes potential while at the same time trapping countless people in debt. Doesn't help that a great deal of instructors really don't care about the students anymore and those who design the course materials are clueless that people have different learning styles. The whole system is shit especially in the states. The system only really works when the students are high energy fast paced types that not only cope well but do very well without missing much if anything at all so the slower more careful types end up suffering greatly. College these days is just another reflection of what is wrong with modern culture in general.


Not sure I can agree with everything you said because I think I'm out of my depth -- that is, I'm not fit to judge the validity of all your conclusions -- but I appreciate certain things you said, deeply. I'm glad you understand me. I believe myself to be someone of potential and promise and I'm very dedicated to academics, but I just have a different learning style and I always have. One of my traits which is often very useful to me but can be problematic in educational institutions (it pretty much has been all my life) is that I am very distractible. It means I can generate all these different ideas and it makes me very creative, which is an asset -- _but_ I find it hard many times to pay attention and focus in class on what is being said / lectured. I don't appreciate that even though I have the _desire_ to listen when I'm in lecture, I get so distracted by irrelevant things that oftentimes I do not.

I still have good grades, though, because of the readings that I do outside of class, and because of the assignments. It just... sort of bothers me. Sometimes I get so frustrated with myself. Thank you for reminding me that we all have different learning styles. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Juliana Sepulveda said:


> Not sure I can agree with everything you said because I think I'm out of my depth -- that is, I'm not fit to judge the validity of all your conclusions -- but I appreciate certain things you said, deeply. I'm glad you understand me. I believe myself to be someone of potential and promise and I'm very dedicated to academics, but I just have a different learning style and I always have. One of my traits which is often very useful to me but can be problematic in educational institutions (it pretty much has been all my life) is that I am very distractible. It means I can generate all these different ideas and it makes me very creative, which is an asset -- _but_ I find it hard many times to pay attention and focus in class on what is being said / lectured. I don't appreciate that even though I have the _desire_ to listen when I'm in lecture, I get so distracted by irrelevant things that oftentimes I do not.
> 
> I still have good grades, though, because of the readings that I do outside of class, and because of the assignments. It just... sort of bothers me. Sometimes I get so frustrated with myself. Thank you for reminding me that we all have different learning styles. Thank you for your comment.


This is less of there being an issue with you but rather than ineffective and inefficient education system that serves some types well while neglecting others who have different learning styles. Cookie cutter systems ultimately serve no one other than those employed and profit from such systems. Whatever you end up going for choose one that isn't common yet is still in high demand otherwise consider trade schools as you don't want to make the same mistake that a lot here have made especially when there is student loads involved.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Huhuhu said:


> Hello everyone, sorry if my english isn't good, english is not my native language.
> I'm a college student and I study electrical engineering and also computer science in France.
> 
> I really like what we are doing and I find it interesting but the problem is that I've got really bad grades : most of my grades are under 10/20 and i have the passing grade in math (it's because i'm too slow but among all the classes I have it is the one I understand the most).
> ...


My experience: Don't rely too much on teachers and fellow students. You are your own solution to your problems. If you are lucky and determined you may catch up. Otherwise, well that's life and we are only a tiny part in a big system. Research and papers are more important for professors in college and fellow students are your competitors they don't really have much incentive to waste time on you. 

"Good" experience: I failed miserably in my first test in maths in college. Bought a textbook on the subject and did every question until it becomes mindless reflex. Applied mindlessly on the questions without asking "why?" and ironically I got an A in exam (without knowing wtf I was doing). Good because I got an A. Not so good because I learned nothing except being a good calculator computing something I don't truly understand.

Bad experience: We had a professor in the UK teaching us (undergraduates) time constraint dynamic wave functions (master's materials) and he didn't care to explain anything other than a "that's the way it works memorize it in your exam". We asked for homework and exercises for practice. Answer is "No, figure it out yourself." 90% of the class failed in that semester including me.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

@Huhuhu, I don't know if there is an equivalent where you live, but in the US universities I have attended there is often an office of student disability services where you can request accommodations like extra time on tests or having written notes provided to you. It doesn't sound like you are not intelligent enough but that you could use some additional academic supports like this. Have you looked into getting tested for a learning disorder or condition like ADHD?


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

when I was in school , my school counsellors+ psychologist told me not to go to college and take a vocational field. The director of guidance also told me I couldnt learn because of my mental disability . Went to community college and took classes that I should've had (never learned anything passed pre algebra + they were accelerated so I learned all of algebra 1 in 7 weeks and algebra 2 with NO BACKGROUND in 4 weeks ) and did absolutely fine. Anyone can go to college and learn for that matter if they try.

also a professor / teacher SHOULD NEVER put you down for trying to ask a question. If I was a teacher, I would love to hear them ( even if they were trivial or detailed) as it shows that you actually care. You DO care so I think you are a prime candidate they want.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Yes, college is a wise choice for most people seeking to improve their lot in life. Yet there is more to the process than just getting through school.

Two things that are important are your interests and aptitudes. If you don’t know, I suggest you take an aptitude test to discover your natural strengths. You may find that you are not well suited to engineering or electronics and would be a better fit in another area of study.

School is not as important as what may follow later. If you land a job related to your present curriculum and cannot be productive, your employer will not be pleased. It could be that your educational efforts were wasted. It is not about intelligence, it is about aptitude and application.

Good luck. I wish you the very best.


----------



## fendertele (Dec 7, 2015)

It sounds to me this is less about how intelligent you are and more about how insecure those around you are making you feel be it other students or the teacher and this shouldn't be happening, The teacher is meant to be there to support you not make you feel like you cant talk to them through fear of ridicule.

There has surely got to be a way round this, can you transfer to another class with a different teacher still doing the same major or is there only one teacher for this course ?.

I think a big stepping stone would be becoming friendly with at least one other student, is there one in your class that you feel might be more like you than the others ? maybe look to start a friendship with them and then discuss the issues you are having and get some support/work with them.

Hope this works out I don't like to see someone that is obviously wanting to learn not get the support and encouragement they need.


----------

